# p99as or p99qs?



## kuhn (Mar 16, 2007)

well i cant make a decision on which one i want mainly for target but also might want to carry concealed i see in the poll most want the as version 
so my question is whats the pro and cons of the two
for the title i also meant p99as or p99qa


----------



## ruckus3008 (Aug 4, 2006)

I asked the same questions for a while. Basicaaly it comes down to whether you like sa/da or a trigger that is the same pull all the time.


----------

